

A San Francisco rent control parable - prostoalex
http://pandodaily.com/2013/06/12/a-san-francisco-rent-control-parable/

======
bifrost
While there are many things hillariously bad about this article, his first
mistake may be in assuming that renting his apartment is even covered by rent
control. This is not an uncommon mistake either, there are some pretty dumb
landlords out there.

The SF Rent board covers most of the exclusions in plain english.

~~~
x0x0
To fill in: post 1979 construction is exempt, and condo'd units require just
cause eviction but have no controls on rent increase (my understanding is the
landlord can arbitrarily raise the rent.) I'm not sure how TICs are covered.
Source: I've sued a landlord for blatant violations of sf rental law, and at
one point, had 5 lawyers involved. The experience sucked ass and, in practice,
tenant protections in sf are tissue thin when when a landlord is malicious.

also: Bryan is a former ibanker. I'd be shocked, shocked! to find out he's a
mixture of stupid and venal. Also, any lawyer involved in a rent lawsuit
against Bryan will hopefully find this article and it certainly can be
admitted as evidence.

~~~
bifrost
> Also, any lawyer involved in a rent lawsuit against Bryan will hopefully
> find this article and it certainly can be admitted as evidence.

Yeah, I'm not sure that was the wisest move on his part.

------
illicium
_> Anybody who supports rent control is either (a) uneducated, or (b)
benefiting from it._

Wow, who would've thought that people who are being rent discriminated against
support measures that help protect them from it?

Assuming that 20something males are fratboys that do drugs and trash the place
is heinous discrimination. You wouldn't discriminate against a Muslim
candidate because of a stereotype, thinking they'll run a terror cell from
your rental?

Landlords like this make my blood boil.

